

Y Combinator Warns Investors Against Sexually Harassing Founders - pepsimaxxx
http://betabeat.com/2014/08/y-combinator-warns-investors-sexually-harass-founders-we-will-not-continue-to-work-with-you/

======
alexanderss
Nice to hear from Jessica on this. I'll be keeping an eye out to see if they
follow through on this (female founders aren't afraid name names, just not to
the media or on Secret, for obvious reasons).

